# Advice - not blown away by Mk3, considering Mk2 TTS



## andyd (May 27, 2007)

Hi guys

was on the forum a while back and had a nice 2.0T roadster back in 2008, a couple of VAG products and BM's in between.

I am currently running a 59 plate TDi quattro manual, basic spec which I planned to keep for a year-18 months then upgrade to something newer.

Like a lot of people on here I recently drove the Mk3 - have driven manual FWD S line, Quattro S tronic S line and Tdi Ultra within a couple of days. I am also blown away in a bad way by the prices... and i am seriously narked by Audi not letting you spec the wheels you want with the model you want..

I really liked the look of a white car with the tan leather but you cant have 19 inch wheels with it, or you go S line and cant have the tan leather... then you pay ££££ for front armrest etc etc.. I cant spec anything decent for less than 35-36k.

I loved the drive of the 230PS quattro with S tronic though, despite loving manual gearboxes.. then it got me thinking what about leaving the Mk3 alone and just going for a 2011-12 TTS instead for around £25k rather than 35k + on a basic model or £41k minimum on a new TTS.

Would really love to know what anyone with a MK2 TTS S tronic thinks, especially if they have driven the Mk3 230 Quattro. If the Mk2 TTS delivers similar thrills then I might go down that route.

Cheers Guys
Andy

PS another gripe, why the diesel / manual / no quattro or s tronic only with quattro specs on the Mk3 ? I would have liked the idea of a Mk3 TDi quattro, S tronic, 19inch alloys and palamino brown interior but no, I cant spec that !!


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

I bought one of the last TTR S Line black edition S Tronic Mk2s to be built and don't regret it.

It has more than enough performance for me :roll:


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

Interesting comparison, Mk2 TTS vs Mk3 TT 2.0 T


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Audi UK is limiting the config of the MK3 TT too much. Why is it not possible to specs 19" wheels without the S-Line package like this?


----------



## andyd (May 27, 2007)

I have to say the more I have looked into this the less I am willing to part exchange my TT plus hand over an additional £20k just to get in a very similar car..

Late Mk2 TT's are looking rather good value I think on 12/13/14 plates at well below new prices, some with as few as 5-6k miles on the clock and laying out and additional £8-10k feels much more sensible. I am pretty sure a Mk2 TTS wtih DSG would be just as good a drive as a Mk3 TT quattro 230 ps..

The spec restrictions thing really annoys me to be honest, they have clearly specced the base model to come in with a headline price of £29 XXX when in reality it is almost impossible to spec a half decent car for less than £35k. If that was possible for around £30k I would definitely be placing an order.

I do love the interior and the look of the mk3 ,but like others on here I can't help thinking Audi has been over confident on its pricing.. When i spoke to my local dealer a week ago, they still had a December order slot for pre-march delivery which tells me there hasn't been a mega panic to go and buy... and given I was really keen to have a DSG car next, but like the combination of diesel and quattro, you simply cant have that spec, and I would be narked if they bring out that kind of spec in a year and start offering incentives...

Has anyone else noticed they havent spent any money on the new car behind the front seats? No diamond quilting in the rear seats if you spec super sports seats, the split fold rears are exactly the same, even the boot floor panel is identical.. that reeks of profiteering..

My gut feeling is to sit tight or upgrade to a nicer mk2 for now..


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

andyd said:


> I have to say the more I have looked into this the less I am willing to part exchange my TT plus hand over an additional £20k just to get in a very similar car..
> 
> Late Mk2 TT's are looking rather good value I think on 12/13/14 plates at well below new prices, some with as few as 5-6k miles on the clock and laying out and additional £8-10k feels much more sensible. I am pretty sure a Mk2 TTS wtih DSG would be just as good a drive as a Mk3 TT quattro 230 ps..
> 
> ...


I am with you on this one. To change my 13 plate roadster which is fairly well spec'd next March will cost me in the region of £20k to change for a s tronic Quattro. I cannot get what I ideally want which is a TDI Quattro.

I will also sit tight and see what happens with offers/incentives etc


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

After reading this thread I had a look on PH for some low mileage TTS at a reasonable price, didn't particularly come across many.

Where are you guys seeing the real low milers?


----------



## andyd (May 27, 2007)

Interestingly I was in touch with my local audi dealer today after driving the mk 3 models and said to him about pondering a low mileage TTS Mk 2 instead and he had just today taken into stock a 12 plate TTS with just 11k miles on the clock for £23k its not even on the audi approved website yet.

I think with a lot of these kind of things you need to let dealers know what you are after.. and they will give u a heads up early..

Have a look on the audi used website and autotrader though the stock changes a lot every couple of days..

I am going to drive this TTS in a week or so will be good to compare it to the mk3 230 ps given it is 40bhp up and £15k less price v a new 230ps Quattro


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Sounds good Andy, let us know how you get on


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Very interesting to see that a bit of a trend is developing here (from what I`ve read, anyway..), that Mk2 owners don`t seem too keen to trade in their excellent Mk2`s on the basis that they have to put a lot of money, plus their car, into the deal to get themselves into what is now perceived (by most) to be what is a very expensive Mk3 TT....

I wonder if Audi are hoping that most of their Mk3 buyers will be come from non-previous TT owners ?


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

I would agree with you dextter. Take me for example. I am expecting my MK3 in two weeks and I am really excited. It's my first Audi and I can't wait!

I liked the MK1 a lot but I could not afford it at the time. When I was considering changing my car I looked at the MK2 but I found it too feminine. The A Class looked good but did not blow me away after 2 test drives. The CLA also looked good externally but the drive was nothing special and similar to the A class. The A5 was too big for me and the rear seats were equally uncomfortable for tall passengers as the TT.

Then I saw the MK3 and decided that's the car I want to own. I pre-ordered it end of August and although I have not driven it yet (have seen it and sat inside) I cant wait to get the keys knowing that all the reviews have been excellent so far.

It was a big risk investing 37.5K in something you just saw in a brochure but really I could not find anything in the current marketplace at that price that could come close to criteria: Great looks, amazing interior and tech, compact, decent boot, very quick according to the reviews and better handling than the previous versions. I am aware that the Porsche might be a better car for a demanding driver but I prefer an all-round car which also offers comfort without sacrificing the sporty character of a coupe.



dextter said:


> Very interesting to see that a bit of a trend is developing here (from what I`ve read, anyway..), that Mk2 owners don`t seem too keen to trade in their excellent Mk2`s on the basis that they have to put a lot of money, plus their car, into the deal to get themselves into what is now percieved (by most) to be what is a very expensive Mk3 TT....
> 
> I wonder if Audi are hoping that most of their Mk3 buyers will be come from non-previous TT owners ?


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

andyd said:


> Hi guys
> 
> was on the forum a while back and had a nice 2.0T roadster back in 2008, a couple of VAG products and BM's in between.
> 
> ...


I twice put a deposit down as I fell for it, but twice I've cancelled. I've bought a TTS 2012 now & pick it up tomorrow. Looks a gorgeous car, I was getting carried away on the Mk3, TTS version at £47k but still things left out I wanted. Had to stop, be a couple of years at least before I look at a Mk3 TTS.


----------



## andyd (May 27, 2007)

Would be good to know how you get on with the TTS, compared to the mk3

I have noticed a lot of the later TTS have very low mileage and nice spec so now that looks more attractive to me..


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Saw an s line TT at the stealers today. Very nice I thought but like everyone else is finding by the time I spec it to what I consider a reasonable level it's getting to 39-40k.

In the end I test drove an S3 DSG and I must say I'm sold. The plotting begins to offload the ST and get back in an Audi


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Is there a comparison between a 230 Mk3 and a 272 Mk2 TTS? Surely the TTS is better


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

The newer Haldex Quattro system is supposed to be better on the new model able to transfer up to 100% of the power to the rear as opposed to 50/50 on the early variant and also react quicker to do this. 
Whether this is going to be that noticeable in the real world is another matter.


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Interesting. I haven't test driven the new TT but I have sat inside it. Felt amazing but to trade in my TTS and pay thousands on top feels a bit silly for me personally. I haven't done the maths but probably the cost of change would be close to £20K!

However I think an upgrade to MK2 TTRS or perhaps an older R8 maybe be worth the stretch for me!


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

alexp said:


> Interesting. I haven't test driven the new TT but I have sat inside it. Felt amazing but to trade in my TTS and pay thousands on top feels a bit silly for me personally. I haven't done the maths but probably the cost of change would be close to £20K!
> 
> However I think an upgrade to MK2 TTRS or perhaps an older R8 maybe be worth the stretch for me!


I came close to upgrading to an RS earlier in the year... Yes it's more here and there but I couldn't justify the £17k Audi offered for Tango plus £17k to get into what was '12 car but basically 8yr old tech..


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Personally, I'm getting the impression the MK3's got a few new & nice to have shiney toys to temp those in the market.

However, the MK2, especially those in the final year of run-out seem to be highly spec'd in combo's people want & a price they're willing to pay.

Given I've only seen one MK3 on the road, feel they'll hold their value second hand - though if volumes need to sell expect offers to start appearing near the end of next year's summer, maybe sooner u never know


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Two years ago, I bought a used 2007 3.2 Quattro ragtop, with S-Tronic, paddle shifters, leather heated seats, RNS-E Sat/Nav, mag-shocks, etc. It actually sat in the dealer's showroom for two years before the first owner bought it, so it wasn't even registered for the first time until 2009. When I got it, it had 17,000km (10.4K miles) and I paid about half of what it went for new.

While I have owned a number of ragtops in the past; MGA, MGB, Miata and two Honda S2000's, (does my Jeep Wrangler count?) this was my first Audi product. I had looked around at a number of other 2-seat convertibles; Porsche Boxter, Nissan 370Z, and the BMW Z4. At the end of the day, for storage capacity, comfort and speed, the TT was the best choice. But honestly, even when I bought it, I never really fell in love with it.

After having owned it for two years now, there's a few things have really put me off Audi. Number one is the price; I've never seen a car lose so much just driving off the car lot. Next would be reliability; reading this (and other) forums about things like door locks and convertible top mechanisms that quit working, or leaking trunks it makes you wonder exactly what am I getting for my money. Third is how Audi nickel-and-dimes you to death for every little "accessory or option" is just nonsense. I mean they want 40K-Euro for a premium sports car and then they want to charge me extra for an armrest or folding mirrors? Seriously?

Last but not least is their inability to adapt to rapidly changing technology such as iPhones and Smartphones and incorporating these "must haves" into their cars. The RNS-E is a joke unto itself, what with that stupid dial-a-knob for trying to select a letter or number. And the afterthought phone holder in the center console (which is actually behind the driver) just shows how much Audi doesn't understand what being connected means to people and how important it is today.

Talking value for money, I have to say the Honda S2000 was by far the best car and one I really loved, which is why I owned two of them. I put over 100,000 miles on them both and they were bullet-proof! Everything worked, nothing ever broke. If Honda hadn't stopped making them, I would have bought one over the TT no question. Just look at the specs: a 1.9 liter engine, turning 9,000 RPM red-line that cranked out nearly 250 horse power and for way less money than a TT. Match a S2000 against the same year Mk1 and it's not even a comparison.

No, the Mk3 isn't even a thought when I consider what I will buy to replace my Mk2. Despite all the hype, the digital dash has yet to be proven (let's not even get into future updates or customization) and for what? At the end of the day what's so great about it? Stop and think about it for a minute, Audi has basically built a luxury sports car around some cool new digital dashboard which as technology goes these days, will go the way of the iPhone 3GS in even less time.

I'm not saying my Mk2 TT isn't fun to drive, but there's no way I will buy another one to replace it.


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

RockKramer said:


> alexp said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. I haven't test driven the new TT but I have sat inside it. Felt amazing but to trade in my TTS and pay thousands on top feels a bit silly for me personally. I haven't done the maths but probably the cost of change would be close to £20K!
> ...


I know what you are saying... but it's just so tempting! *droooool* RS *droooool*


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

alexp said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> > alexp said:
> ...


YOLO... can't take it with you, if an RS really what you want, you have the wedge and it's not going to leave you potless... Go for it. Could be dead tomorrow. Regret the things you didn't do... I find that helps to justify most things I'm initially hesitant about doing


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

So true... 8)


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

RockKramer said:


> YOLO... can't take it with you, if an RS really what you want, you have the wedge and it's not going to leave you potless... Go for it. Could be dead tomorrow. Regret the things you didn't do... I find that helps to justify most things I'm initially hesitant about doing


You mean regret doing something you tried than regret not doing something 

I use that one a lot in making decisions. Still looking for my ideal RS... only been 3 months now, hopefully there will be a few for sale in the New Year!


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

R33YSE said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> > YOLO... can't take it with you, if an RS really what you want, you have the wedge and it's not going to leave you potless... Go for it. Could be dead tomorrow. Regret the things you didn't do... I find that helps to justify most things I'm initially hesitant about doing
> ...


Noooo... whatever happens re stuff you tried, it's done. We can all look back at things we wish we done but didn't.
It's a lot of money, be fussy, you'll find the RS with your name on.
I see you're in North Wales, tell me you've done the Evo Triangle....


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

RockKramer said:


> R33YSE said:
> 
> 
> > RockKramer said:
> ...


Ahh I see! They mean the same  Oh yes! In my first car (A classic Mini) and a new cooper s  Not in the TT though... Will wait until I get an RS!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Test drive a 13 plate Cayman S yesterday, what a machine. Just wastes the new TT in driving pleasure 8)


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Templar said:


> Test drive a 13 plate Cayman S yesterday, what a machine. Just wastes the new TT in driving pleasure 8)


Exactly what I need to do...


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

RockKramer said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Test drive a 13 plate Cayman S yesterday, what a machine. Just wastes the new TT in driving pleasure 8)
> ...


Worth a look RK, a couple of recommendations if I may...the PASM and Sports Exhaust... an all around good sports car. Keep your fancy virtual cockpit Audi give me a car that warrants the expense.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Templar said:


> Test drive a 13 plate Cayman S yesterday, what a machine. Just wastes the new TT in driving pleasure 8)


And how much were they asking for that ?


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Templar said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> > Templar said:
> ...


Yes I would take those 2 options plus maybe PVT, Porsche Torque Vectoring. 
I'm with you re the TT's virtual cockpit... It's very impressive but just leaves me cold. I'm more interested in the driving experience than the bells, whistles and tinsel.
Yes Zeph it will be more expensive but it's a mid-engined 2 sports car.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I may need the PDK also because I've become a little lazy day to day with my driving. My 14 plate S4 is going to take some beating for an all rounder.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

In the same boat here as many, bought my late 11 plate TTS Black Ed at 12 months old, and was interested enough to fly to the Geneva show to view the Mk3, whilst I understand all too well the economics of buying cars and motorcycles, the cost to change is going to be at least 25k and up to 30k

So for that reason its been treated to a extended warranty and 2 year service plan as my 6K a year mileage cannot justify that cost to change.


----------



## andyd (May 27, 2007)

Just driven a 2011 TTS black edition at my local dealer today, they just got it in at the weekend..

Ibis white, nice spec, manual and only 11k miles from new.

With £750 deposit contribution and 2 free services, I was able to negotiate basically handing over my TT tdi plus no cash at all, the monthly payment on a 2 year pcp is well under £300 and less than I pay just now for my tdi per month !

GFV is very good thanks to the low mileage, seems like a no brainer to me paying £24k for that car, won't lose a ton of money on it..

Am guessing that car would have been £36 k + new ?


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

If remember correctly TTS was £38K+ brand new.


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

> Just driven a 2011 TTS black edition at my local dealer today, they just got it in at the weekend..
> 
> Ibis white, nice spec, manual and only 11k miles from new.
> 
> ...


Obviously prices etc are factual but surely a customer buying a 3 or 4 year old car at a substantially lower price than a brand new one is nothing new!!

I'm sure if I looked at the price of any 3-4 year old car and compared it to the cost of the new equivalent then it would be the same differential?

Some people therefore choose to buy cars that are a few years old and pay less for them and some people choose to buy new cars and pay more. you pays your money and takes your choice but I'm fairly certain this isn't something unique to the TT!!


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

I reckon when it's time to trade the RS for the new RS i'll probably be paying £25K to £30K. For 400PS (which is a good guess) l don't think it's going to be worth it. I await to be tempted to part my cash.


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

andyd said:


> Would really love to know what anyone with a MK2 TTS S tronic thinks, especially if they have driven the Mk3 230 Quattro. If the Mk2 TTS delivers similar thrills then I might go down that route.


I have a '62 plate TTS S-Tronic and test drove the 230PS Mk3 Quattro S-Tronic a month ago. Nothing different to report drive-wise apart from the missing sound track of the TTS when I put my foot down. The Mk3 did a "whirring" thing compared to the TTS' "Blatttt" which I prefer. Read my review by searching back...

Mk3 did nothing for me visually or technologically, but of course there must be improvements in there somewhere which would come to light with ownership. I won't be buying one next time round.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

So I finally got some seat time in the new TTS, an S-Tronic. I'm not in a hurry to move Tango on but it will happen in the next year or so... 
Ipswich Audi are pretty good where test drives are concerned. The car had only recently been registered but after signing me up to their insurance they let me take it unaccompanied for an hour.
The TTS, white, running on 19s, black leather interior, quilted front seats etc. looked pretty good though I'm still not convinced by the front end... a tad too heavy, bulky looking for me liking.
The seats are very comfortable, the extra thigh support they offer is a definite improvement on my perches. They still don't drop low enough though, I prefer to feel like I'm sitting IN the car. 
The tech. the virtual cockpit etc., we all know about it now but it wasn't really what I was there for. Impressive thought it is I can honestly say, given the choice, I'd take a proper set of analogue clocks but it is what is... All cars are going TFT.
Anyway, as expected it's a nice place to be.
On the road, pootling around, the TTS felt tight and quiet. The steering was a bit more direct than Tangos but, as I expected, not transmitting much in the way of feel.
I don't know many of the 'interesting' roads around Ipswich. The one I knew with some decent bends and 60mph stretches was for the most part littered with unenthusiastic drivers. I had the car set up in Dynamic and the box in S. When I did finally get to open the taps a little... Hmmm. Less weight/more power. Definitely more urge than the MK2. Foot to the floor, it picked up speed at a serious rate and felt very secure in the bends. There are definite improvements in the handling stakes. The sound inside the car, engine/exhaust, initially seemed ok but ultimately wasn't working for me... it sounds artificial, engineered and didn't really add anything in the way of excitement in the way the TT RS does. As fast as the new TTS is it just didn't engage me. I wasn't having any fun. Is it a better car than Tango... Hell yeah and so it should be but for me it's not better in the area most important to me. I'd like more involvement, more finesse than just good at being fast, but... I could still end up with one. Compromises... running costs, servicing, cost of ownership will all come into play. 
The Cayman S next. The TTS is a compelling choice as a *better more practical all rounder*, hatch back, 4 seats, fast, sporty. I don't need the practicalities of the TTS. *In pure sports car terms*, for me, the Cayman S will be the better sports car. 
And then there's the M2... Decisions decisions. 
All of this is IMO. Those of you who have gone with the mark 3, it obviously hits the spot and is the right car for you and your needs. I'm not telling anyone they bought the wrong car. 
Incidentally, I told the sales guy I hadn't totally written off the idea of the TTS and what ever I was going to get I'd want an extended test drive in for at least half day before making me decision. He gave me his card and said no problem, that can be arrange! Proper salesman.


----------

